# per paolo o chi ne sa



## cat (8 Luglio 2007)

Il mio ex marito mesi fa, lo so solo adesso dal mio avvocato, è andato in comune e si è fatto rilasciare una dichiarazione dal capo dell'anagrafe che io con il mio isee  e figli a carico percepisco il rimborso libri per i bambini dal comune.
quasto per ovvio tornaconto.


 vi chiedo:
- poteva lui chiedere una cosa del genere all'ente? non doveva chiederla a me?
-l'ente stesso no ha commesso un abuso nel rilasciare tale dichiarazione su di me senza il mio permesso e a mia insaputa?
- qualcuno ha qualche riferimento legislativo  da suggerirmi eventualmente?


grazie.cat


----------



## Old Paolo (10 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito mesi fa, lo so solo adesso dal mio avvocato, è andato in comune e si è fatto rilasciare una dichiarazione dal capo dell'anagrafe che io con il mio isee e figli a carico percepisco il rimborso libri per i bambini dal comune.
> quasto per ovvio tornaconto.
> 
> 
> ...


 

I registri anagrafici in generale sono pubblici, come lo è il catasto o il PRA, e lo sono anche i registri inerenti graduatorie pubbliche e elenchi di beneficiari delle agevolazioni pubbliche.


----------



## Iago (10 Luglio 2007)

*scegliere...*

buongiorno Paolo, e complimenti per la scelta! 


...le tue ultime nebbie stanno dissolvendosi?


----------



## Old Paolo (10 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> buongiorno Paolo, e complimenti per la scelta!
> 
> 
> ...le tue ultime nebbie stanno dissolvendosi?


 

No non si è diradato nulla, ma tanto rimuginarci non serve a nulla.


----------



## Iago (10 Luglio 2007)

*tempo sprecato*



Paolo ha detto:


> No non si è diradato nulla, ma tanto rimuginarci non serve a nulla.



sicuramente!

...c'è che si è perso altro tempo!?...come al solito, giusto?


ci vuole pazienza....fortuna e pazienza!


----------



## Iago (10 Luglio 2007)

*aria fresca*

cmq, non voglio ritornare ossessivamente sulla solita discussione, 
...ma qua veramente s stà bbuon, sò tutt bbrav uagliun, quacche cacacazz s'è intravist...e meglio così! 
personalmente io adoro i pazzi e amo i cacacazzi (...peggio di me è difficile trovarne!)
...pò ce stà Giuann, è bravissim!
-Giovanni per favore, ci vorrebbe un'altra sezione nel forum...paft, Giovanni in 10 min gliel'ha messa!
-Giovanni, il sole s'è spostato e sono capitata al sole...paft, Giuann spost o mbrellon































ora vado che anche oggi son di autostrada, e come al solito, in ritardo pazzesco

P.s: per evntuale traduzione, sono convinto che Marì non esiterà
P.s.2: ...con il dovuto rispetto per Giovanni e l'amministrazione tutta


----------



## Old Paolo (10 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> cmq, non voglio ritornare ossessivamente sulla solita discussione,
> ...ma qua veramente s stà bbuon, sò tutt bbrav uagliun, quacche cacacazz s'è intravist...e meglio così!
> personalmente io adoro i pazzi e amo i cacacazzi (...peggio di me è difficile trovarne!)
> ...pò ce stà Giuann, è bravissim!
> ...


 
Spero sia così e che si possa discutere senza che al primo vaffa o alla prima critica al cavaliere o a sua santità si venga bannati.


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Buongiorno.

Paolo forse non te ne sei accorto ma ieri si e' iscritto anche Angelino in questo forum ... naturalmente con il nick di: La voce della coscienza ... speriamo che si ferma con questo nick  

	
	
		
		
	


	















Ciao Iagone!


----------



## Old Paolo (10 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buongiorno.
> 
> Paolo forse non te ne sei accorto ma ieri si e' iscritto anche Angelino in questo forum ... naturalmente con il nick di: La voce della coscienza ... speriamo che si ferma con questo nick
> 
> ...


 
Si l'ho notato ci insegue, si vede che gli piace litigare.


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> Si l'ho notato ci insegue, si vede che gli piace litigare.


... o ci vuole convertire!?


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2007)

Ehm.... saaaalve.

Ben trovati.

Ecco... volevo dire... bella questa cosa del barrio nel barrio... piccole comunità crescono... bella... però... ecco... i rompicoglioni, per cortesia, non portateveli dietro.
Perchè ne avremmo già caldi ed abbondanti di nostro.

Grazie.


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2007)

si infatti..benvenuti...

Non c'ho capito niente...ma siate i benvenuti...!!!!!
Magari fate capire pure a noi qualcosa....

Concordo con Lupa...i rompicoglioni non portateveli dietro...questo è un posticino tranquillo, quando qualcuno ha voglia di litigare, spenga il computer, vada dallo psicologo, o si prenda una  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   pilloletta.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Luglio 2007)

Capisco che vi possano essere visuali personali diverse e ruggini che vi portate dietro da DOL.

In questo forum in genere non si parte per partito preso CONTRO o A FAVORE di questo o quello (a parte steel Ricky, ma ognuno ha la sua croce!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ), si è disponibili ad ascoltare tutti e su tutto, liberi di esprimere il proprio pensiero, ma certamente non di offendere o cercare di prevaricare.

Se vi son questioni "private" da risolvere anche con sonori "vaff....lo" si prega di utilizzare i pvt per non inquinare.

Non vi sono "armi" per ricondurre alla ragione, a un minimo di buongusto o per lo meno alla civile convivenza se non quelle della fermezza e della condanna di atteggiamenti "urticanti" o al massimo dell'isolamento sistematico di chi in fondo si isola già col proprio atteggiamento.

Solo in un caso si è dovuto chiedere all'amministratore un provvedimento "pesante" ma a tutela di tutti gli utenti.

Ma quella è proprio l'ultima ratio e credo che quell'episodio abbia insegnato tanto a tutti.


Per il resto...se mi ci mandate dopo sto pò pò di papocchio, giuro che non reagirò, me lo sarei meritato!


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2007)

Signori....dico la mia.

Non  trovo corretto mettere in difficoltà i nostri compagni di banco citando nik pubblicamente che non conoscono.

Chi sia , con certezza, non possiamo affermarlo nemmeno noi.


le nostre "menate" gestiamole im privato, considerando che NULLA è ancora accaduto pubblicamente.

Qui non esitono Metresse, o chi ha volglia di speculare anche su uno sternuto...chi ha creato disagio pubblicamente è stato esonerato per una seettimana...e tutto poi si è ricomposto.

Quindi ..buona giornata a tutti)


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Capisco che vi possano essere visuali personali diverse e ruggini che vi portate dietro da DOL.
> 
> In questo forum in genere non si parte per partito preso CONTRO o A FAVORE di questo o quello (a parte steel Ricky, ma ognuno ha la sua croce!!
> 
> ...


Fedi' non sono completamente d'accordo con te.

Le offese e gli insulti ricevuti in pubblico vanno chiariti in pubblico.

Questa e' la mia opinione ... poi si sa che: Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo ... tutti ne hanno uno.

















Buongiorno Miciona!


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2007)

*Marì*

Mi permetto di esere in disaccordo.
Offendere qualcuno è maleducazione. Offenderlo in pubblico lo è ancora di più.
Costringere gli altri ad assistere agli scambi di insulti, o alle battute stizzite è una forma di inutile violenza. Non è una prova di coraggio, ma di maleducazione.
E' come andare in piazza a gestirsi rogne che vanno risolte a casa propria.
Se ho qualche ruggine con qualcuno chiarisco in privato e mi prendo tutte le soddisfazioni che voglio...E poi lo cancello dalla mia vita..senza tirarla per le lunghe.

Questo forum è per lo scambio di opinione, anche contrastanti, non per i litigi e gli isterismi.

Marì, ancora benvenuta tra noi!


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi permetto di esere in disaccordo.
> Offendere qualcuno è maleducazione. Offenderlo in pubblico lo è ancora di più.
> Costringere gli altri ad assistere agli scambi di insulti, o alle battute stizzite è una forma di inutile violenza. Non è una prova di coraggio, ma di maleducazione.
> E' come andare in piazza a gestirsi rogne che vanno risolte a casa propria.
> ...


... potrei anche essere d'accordo non te, visto che qui c'e' e funzionano i messaggi privati (in DOL no) ... ma a qualcuno che ti rompe, ti insulta e ti deride per anni che fai, ci fai la letterina?! ... anche quando ti da della pedofila perche' tuo marito e' di 14anni piu giovane di te?

Guarda che lo sventurato si e' salvato perche' non so dove abita, altrimenti una cascata di pernacchie gliel'avrei dedicata volentieri.

Iris, grazie ancora!


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2007)

*Marì*

Gli imbecilli vanno ignorati...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi permetto di esere in disaccordo.
> Offendere qualcuno è maleducazione. Offenderlo in pubblico lo è ancora di più.
> Costringere gli altri ad assistere agli scambi di insulti, o alle battute stizzite è una forma di inutile violenza. Non è una prova di coraggio, ma di maleducazione.
> E' come andare in piazza a gestirsi rogne che vanno risolte a casa propria.
> ...


 
Iris...non hai torto...assolutamente.

ci sono circostanze , in cui personalmente mi sono trovata, in cui ho dovuto reagire attraverso modalità diverse. Pubbliche.

Col carattere che mi ritrovo conoscendomi, se questi fosse stata a pochi metri fisicamente da me...è certo che il muso lo avrei pelato guardandola negli occhi.

Si è negata, ha continuato a provocare...e la situazione è degenerata..per un concorso di responsabilità...c'è stato il botto finale, totale...fino ad arrivare al bannamento di cui siete stati spettatori indiretti.

mah...dire che ho avuto ragione sarebbe troppo facile...pensare che ho sbagliato è negare sè stessi ..insomma..diciamo che oggi , in circostanze simili agirei diversamente, ma per capirlo è stata necessaria quella orribile esperienza.


E tutto è incominciato sapete da cosa?


Da una frase ..quella che ha scritto oggi Mari' ( ciao  cara bestiaccia ))

*" le opinioni sono come...."*

lei l'ha scritta, io l'ho commentata...*ed è scoppiato un inferno di fuochi incrociati...*

*che c'erano tutti..ben inteso...erano  sottesi e non dichiarati.*

Ripensandoci mi viene si , anche da ridere...ma mica tanto...

esperienze forumistiche e di vita ...


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

grazie paolo per le tue delucidazioni.
spero che rimani tra noi.

Il fatto che Angelino si sia iscritto è sintomatico.
non vedo perchè non lo poteva fare prima del ns bannamento, lo ha fatto ora perchè cerca baruffe.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... potrei anche essere d'accordo non te, visto che qui c'e' e funzionano i messaggi privati (in DOL no) ... ma a qualcuno che ti rompe, ti insulta e ti deride per anni che fai, ci fai la letterina?! ... anche quando ti da della pedofila perche' tuo marito e' di 14anni piu giovane di te?
> 
> Guarda che lo sventurato si e' salvato perche' non so dove abita, altrimenti una cascata di pernacchie gliel'avrei dedicata volentieri.
> 
> Iris, grazie ancora!


mari...se ci fossero stati.( i privati)..forse...le cose sarebbero andate in maniera diversa...

no..ho detto una stupidata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...rettifico.


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Micia io rifarei esattamente tutto punto per punto, non mi pento anzi ho scoperto 4anni d'ipocrisie.


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2007)

*micia*

Guarda..che se capita una volta posso pure capire...anche io l'ho fatto...me ne sono pentita però, mi sono vergognata...
ma se diventa una abitudine...

Qui c'è qualcuno che mi ha attaccato... avevo tuti i mezzi per sputtanarla, con chilometri di mail private...
La persona in questione l'ho presa di petto direttamente...ti assicuro gran soddisfazione!!!


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

per quanto mi riguarda dovessi mai subire attacchi qui, dopo che mi hanno impedito di parlare di la in dol perchè subito bannata, posso con tranquillità non rispondere alle provocazioni e rimandarvi eventualmente alla semplice lettura di chi è cat leggendo i messaggi lasciati da me in più di 4 anni in dol.

non mi va di polemizzare qui, non mi sono iscritta per questo e non voglio perdere tempo e farvene perdere a voi.

io un forum lo vedo come piccolo contento di aggregazione.

mi chiedo solo come mai voce della coscienza si sia iscritto solo ora che siamo venuti qui noi.
mah!!!!! chi ci odia ci ama.... non può fare senza di noi.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> grazie paolo per le tue delucidazioni.
> spero che rimani tra noi.
> 
> Il fatto che Angelino si sia iscritto è sintomatico.
> non vedo perchè non lo poteva fare prima del ns bannamento, lo ha fatto ora perchè cerca baruffe.


Personalmente non sono per il processo alle intenzioni.

Ripeto, fino a prova contraria chi posta in questo forum è libero di esprimere le proprie opinioni e finchè queste non sono apertamente offensive, nulla da precludere ad alcuno.

Diciamo che ci piace sentire tutte le campane, come dovrebbe sempre essere.


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Personalmente non sono per il processo alle intenzioni.
> 
> Ripeto, fino a prova contraria chi posta in questo forum è libero di esprimere le proprie opinioni e finchè queste non sono apertamente offensive, nulla da precludere ad alcuno.
> 
> Diciamo che ci piace sentire tutte le campane, come dovrebbe sempre essere.


 

è una mia ipotesi, ben venga il contrario.


----------



## Old Paolo (10 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Personalmente non sono per il processo alle intenzioni.
> 
> Ripeto, fino a prova contraria chi posta in questo forum è libero di esprimere le proprie opinioni e finchè queste non sono apertamente offensive, nulla da precludere ad alcuno.
> 
> Diciamo che ci piace sentire tutte le campane, come dovrebbe sempre essere.


 
Il disclaimer di quel forum era fatto in un certo modo, stigmatizzando si le espressioni pesanti, ma lasciando più o meno agli utenti la responsabilità, poi se ne è venuto l'admin con una serie di "regole", più da convento che da forum pubblico e senza nemmeno dare il tempo di assimilarle ha cominciato a "falciare", teniamo presente che già precedentemente alcuni nuovi utenti cominciarono a provocare proditoriamente quelli già facinorosi promettendogli subito dopo che sarebbero stati bannati, anzi prevedendo il bannamento con un tempismo esegarato.


http://www.coppieincrisi.it/forum/


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda dovessi mai subire attacchi qui, dopo che mi hanno impedito di parlare di la in dol perchè subito bannata, posso con tranquillità non rispondere alle provocazioni e rimandarvi eventualmente alla semplice lettura di chi è cat leggendo i messaggi lasciati da me in più di 4 anni in dol.
> 
> non mi va di polemizzare qui, non mi sono iscritta per questo e non voglio perdere tempo e farvene perdere a voi.
> 
> ...


Cat e' impegnato con il ruolo di: "*mi consenta*" di la'


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

paolo, mi sfugge cosa centri coppie in crisi.


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

lo so che Angelino ha diverse identità. Marìììì tutti lo sappiamo . l'unico che non ne è cosciente è lui.


----------



## Old Paolo (10 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> paolo, mi sfugge cosa centri coppie in crisi.


 

Un pò di pubblicità occulta ad un altro forum sullo stesso argomento che langue moltissimo, nato da un precedente esodo da dove tu sai, avvenuto un pò di anni fa.


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> Un pò di pubblicità occulta ad un altro forum sullo stesso argomento che langue moltissimo, nato da un precedente esodo da dove tu sai, avvenuto un pò di anni fa.


 
ah.... si si. ok.
un po morto pure quello però.



eccccco Angelì..... iscriviti pure la no????


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2007)

*mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> Micia io rifarei esattamente tutto punto per punto, non mi pento anzi ho scoperto 4anni d'ipocrisie.


certo Mari...son d'accordo...lo sai..

vabbè..ne parleremo in privè..


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cat e' impegnato con il ruolo di: "*mi consenta*" di la'






























a ri-cella con doppia mandata...allora.


scappo.


----------



## Bruja (12 Luglio 2007)

*Bene*

Adesso che avete dato fuoco alle polveri del volervi chiarire, mi pare che sia tutto a posto, anzi che noi si abbia compreso chi siate e, certo, siete ancor più graditi.
Voi abbiate inteso che questa piccola comunità vive in un proprio ambito che si è ritagliato intenzionalmente e che non ha altro piacere che allargarsi mantenendo le stesse connotazioni che lo hanno reso importante in un tempo relativamente breve.
Ovviamente non è un sito di scrittura, anzi non è l'ennesimo barboso, noioso e autoreferente sito in cui spesso ci si cita addosso e ci si scrive fra adepti scambiandosi complimenti.
Lo dico solo perchè spesso questi siti sono un florilegio di copia-incolla che rendono un cattivo servizio a chi li scrive e peggiore a chi li legge.
Detto questo le persone che sono qui convenute, e che sto imparando a conoscere, sono acquisti sicuramente prezioni per il dialogo e la dialettica del forum, che ha e vuole avere le connotazoni di un salotto, non certo letterario, ma che non si discosta troppo da un possibile buon italiano, ed in questo immagino di aver un ottimo alleato in Paolo.
Vi ringrazio e scusate la filippica, ma poichè ho notato qualche sporadico utente che invita velatamente in siti di scrittura dove forse c'è bisogno di immigrazione, mi preoccupavo solo, avendone poi presa visione, che non accadesse il contrario....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Grazie per l'attenzione.
Bruja


x Paolo
Premetto che la terza persona singolare del tempo presente del verbo essere lo accento in modo errato, ma è perchè sono pigra e non mi prendo la briga di usare il tasto al maiuscolo.  E questo vale anche per altre parole come: perchè


----------



## Old Paolo (12 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Adesso che avete dato fuoco alle polveri del volervi chiarire, mi pare che sia tutto a posto, anzi che noi si abbia compreso chi siate e, certo, siete ancor più graditi.
> Voi abbiate inteso che questa piccola comunità vive in un proprio ambito che si è ritagliato intenzionalmente e che non ha altro piacere che allargarsi mantenendo le stesse connotazioni che lo hanno reso importante in un tempo relativamente breve.
> Ovviamente non è un sito di scrittura, anzi non è l'ennesimo barboso, noioso e autoreferente sito in cui spesso ci si cita addosso e ci si scrive fra adepti scambiandosi complimenti.
> Lo dico solo perchè spesso questi siti sono un florilegio di copia-incolla che rendono un cattivo servizio a chi li scrive e peggiore a chi li legge.
> ...


 
Peccato veniale lo faccio anch'io


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Adesso che avete dato fuoco alle polveri del volervi chiarire, mi pare che sia tutto a posto, anzi che noi si abbia compreso chi siate e, certo, siete ancor più graditi.
> Voi abbiate inteso che questa piccola comunità vive in un proprio ambito che si è ritagliato intenzionalmente e che non ha altro piacere che allargarsi mantenendo le stesse connotazioni che lo hanno reso importante in un tempo relativamente breve.
> Ovviamente non è un sito di scrittura, anzi non è l'ennesimo barboso, noioso e autoreferente sito in cui spesso ci si cita addosso e ci si scrive fra adepti scambiandosi complimenti.
> Lo dico solo perchè spesso questi siti sono un florilegio di copia-incolla che rendono un cattivo servizio a chi li scrive e peggiore a chi li legge.
> ...


hi hi hi....perch*è... *studia amica mia...studia....poi vieni da me ....capisci??? 










Ops...scusate...è che oggi mi son perso le lezioncine in aramaico d' o' professore!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Guarda..che se capita una volta posso pure capire...anche io l'ho fatto...me ne sono pentita però, mi sono vergognata...
> ma se diventa una abitudine...
> 
> Qui c'è qualcuno che mi ha attaccato... avevo tuti i mezzi per sputtanarla, con chilometri di mail private...
> La persona in questione l'ho presa di petto direttamente...ti assicuro gran soddisfazione!!!


 
Iris...hai fatto bene e immagino il godimento...

sebbene ti rimanga uno schifo addosso...almeno a me.


----------



## Emmekappa (16 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Le offese e gli insulti ricevuti in pubblico vanno chiariti in pubblico.


Assolutissimamente d'accordo. Bisogna avere il coraggio di farlo però. Solita storia.


----------



## Bruja (17 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> hi hi hi....perch*è... *studia amica mia...studia....poi vieni da me ....capisci???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi fai un elenchino dei testi che dvo consultare..... e per favore, conoscendoti, non cominciare con De Sade e Von Masoch!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Bruja


----------

